# The home birth of my baby girl Remi born 23rd April at 1.47am with no pain relief!



## Rachiebaby24

Stats!

Date: 23rd April 2010
Time: 1.47am
Pain Relief: NONE!
Duration: 3 hours and 29 minutes (according to my notes)

My baby girl Remi weighing 8lb 2oz and born 2 days before her due date. 

My home birth story!


Thursday started off as any other day. Had been losing my plug over the last few days little by little. I made some cakes in the daytime and had a few Braxton Hicks but nothing painful. At around 10pm I had some more Braxton Hicks which seemed to be quite strong so I started timing them and they were every 10 minutes! Called the midwife to let her know and she said to call her if anything got worse. I then texted Mervs Mum to let her know things were starting! 

At this point I felt like I needed to poo. Went to the loo and nothing so came back into the living room and me and OH were laughing and saying we hoped that this was it. The pains then started getting much stronger and so I told OH to fill up the pool, as it could take a while to fill it up and I wanted it ready in case I needed it. I then called the midwife again and she said was already at another hombirth hich had luckily finished and she would be along when she was done. 

I sat down on the sofa and then suddenly needed to poo again. I went into the loo and sat on the toilet. OH couldnt fill up the pool from the kitchen so he was filling up a bucket in the bathroom and filling the pool that way (our flat is weirdly shaped and the hose wouldnt fit from the kitchen). 

Anyway, I sat on the loo and the watery poo came!! I was utterly embarrassed as my OH was in there (I dont even fart in front off my OH) and it really stank and so I got the complete giggles and could not stop laughing hysterically and so me and OH were having a laugh about that! After I had finished, for some reason I felt comfortable in the bathroom so stayed in there and got naked! I was swaying my hips and smiling because I knew I was finally in labour. My boobs were leaking constantly and I was just deep breathing through each contraction. I gave myself a pep talk to myself in the bathroom, telling myself that I had done this before and soon, baby would be here and the pain would be gone. 

I came into the sitting room, we dimmed the lights and my OH lit some candles and put on some reggae music. I was going to get in the pool but then decided against it as i was coping with the contractions by walking and swaying my hips so thought I would leave the pool for when the pains were becoming unbearable. 

Most of this time I leant against the wall and sawyed my hips and breathed and counted my way through all the contractions like this .......breath in....1...breathe out......breathe in....2.....breathe out and so on. At this point, they were lasting up to 10 and were at their worst about number 5/6.

The midwife then arrived and suddenly the pains were lasting to 16 of my counting breaths and so I explained all this to the midwife. I dont know how frequent the contractions were but I did have some time in between to joke and talk with the midwife. She said i was very good at explaining exactly what i was feeling. I am not a fan of internals and so she did not examine me, she just said to go with my body and I seemed to be listening to it and coping well so she did not feel the need to. She checked the baby with the sonic aid a few times and the baby sounded fine the whole time. 

About 1am the pains got much more painful and I tried different positions to get comfortable. I was in transition at this point and told my midwife this (!) as during the contractions I felt as though I could not cope with them, although I was ok in between the contractions and so i knew i was nearing the end. I layed on the floor for a bit on my side, sat in between my OH's legs, stood up and leant on my OH and couldnt get comfortable. I did not feel any desire to get in the pool, although I did lean over the side of it and put my hands in the water which was really nice and my OH wet my face and hair with the water to cool me down. The second midwife arrived and we were chatting and they were eating the cakes i made earlier during the gap in between the contractions. 

I started to really feel I couldnt cope now and was moaning to my OH and the midwife that I couldnt do this, the pain was too bad etc. I kept asking why was the labour going on for so long and why hadnt my waters broken yet. I felt I needed to wee with each contraction and my midwife said my waters were bulging thats why.

At 1.25am (i remember the time cos i asked what the time was)....I felt I was nearing the end and needed to get somfortable to give birth so we put loads of covers and padding on my recliner chair and reclined it so that the leg part was out. I opened my legs which was lovely. The pains were really bad now and I was scared that I was going to give birth with the waters intact. I was trying to cry at this point and my OH came and sat on the chair and i was holding on to him and crying (wel trying to) and saying Im sorry i cant do this. After a short while I felt the urge to push....the pushing was incredibly painful and after two contractions and gently pushing, some water came out and the midwife told me that my waters had gone. I then had a third contraction and told the midwife "she is coming out of my bum!".....I felt her head move under and she started to crown. I panicked at this point (dont know why - i did the same with Maley) and held my breath. My OH was whispering in my ear to keep breathing and gently push, which I did and her head was born. Felt like an eternity waiting for the next contraction and then it came and one push and she was delivered along with loads of water, screaming on to my chest.

We had lots of skin to skin and then daddy had a cuddle whilst I was looked at. I had wanted a physchological third stage but the midwives were slightly concerned about how much blood I had down there so I was given the injection. Placenta was fine and I was fine. I had a tear which my midwife described as a 'nick'. I have since had baths with my trusty Dettol and have not experienced any stinging or when I go wee so it must be tiny!

By 4am, I had had a bath, something to eat and was in my own bed and it was absolute bliss. 

It was a truly amazing experience having my baby at home and fully recommend it! I will definately have a home birth with any future children if I have any more. 

:cloud9: :cloud9:


https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/Baby2.jpg

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/Baby.jpg


----------



## Mervs Mum

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Rachel I am sooooo incredibly proud of you by BnB homebirth sister. :hugs:

Your story is as perfect as your beautiful daughters.

Well done with BFing and please dont hesitate to get in touch, day or night, for support.

We've come a long way baby!!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## becstar

I am very happy for you and very very jealous! Congrats, she's beautiful.


----------



## alio

i love you rach. you are an absolute star. i have to say i read out the bitt about the pooing to danny and we laughed and laughed. we could totally imagine us doing that. congratulations on the birth of your superbly beautiful daughter. another stunner to follow in maley's footsteps. now get a name sorted! x


----------



## jenniferannex

congratulations hun shes gorgeous!!! well done what a good story! :flower:
i have the same birthday as your LO :happydance: xx


----------



## Christine33

Congrats hun! I am so happy for you. What an amazing story.

I was actually thinking about you the other day, wondering if you had had your LO. I always remembered your first baby being teeny too (like my first, only 5ibs 3ozs, 2nd a whopping 9ibs 6ozs) and you have a similar age gap between yours like mine (17.5 months). 

Enjoy your new baby and the madness that comes with it. 

((((hugs)))

Christine, Ali and Louiza.


----------



## jen1604

What a brilliant story!!You did so well,made me a bit tearful actually :blush: 

Well done sweetheart and congratulations on your new little lady! xxx


----------



## rwhite

What a great labour and birth story :thumbup: Huge congratulations on your new arrival, she's gorgeous, just like her big sister :thumbup: x You've done a great job


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations! And thank you for sharing your story x


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations hun, both on your beautiful girl and getting our homebirth!! Sounds like you did an amazing job!! :hugs:

Cant wait to hear her name :cloud9:


----------



## Pink1981

What a beautiful story!! Well done!!!


----------



## Janiepops

AMAZING birth story, it makes me so happy and excited to read a lovely positive homebirth story like yours. Huge congrats to you all, she's a wee doll :D xx


----------



## izzysmummy

She is Beautiful, Well done xx


----------



## lauzliddle

Well done hunny what a wonderful home birth I hope I get mine and it's as good as yours :) x


----------



## Dizzy321

What a lovely story :cloud9: well done hun and Congrats she is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## MandaAnda

Congratulations, Rachie. Lovely home birth story, and of course I'm green with jealousy (in a good way)! I can't wait to hear your gorgeous girl's name. x


----------



## Rebecca_B

what a beautiful birth experience, and after all those buckets of water you didnt use the pool!!!

i was laughing so loud when reading about your poo moment i nearly wet myself!!!

Congrats to you both.

xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

congratulations x


----------



## Pops

:yipee: I have been waiting for this since you had her!!!

As Lis said, you have done so well and I am so proud of you!! Yet another successful, wonderful Home Birth clocked up :cloud9 I hope we can be as lucky as you with ours.

She is just beautiful hun and I can't wait to hear her name :hugs:

xxx


----------



## jul14o

JUst finished reading your amazing story and wanted to say congratulations, you're such an inspiration!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Rachiebaby - what an incredible story, I am welling up as I am so close to my (hopeful) homebirth.

It all sounded so positive! Fantastic!


----------



## Bournefree

Well done Rachie!!!! What a wonderful experiance!

Your story is brilliant- You made me cry and really made me laugh too! (I've read it twice already!)

She is beautiful. Fantastic mummy!!
xxxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh wow, congratulations hun, you did excellent! She's gorgeous xXx


----------



## Brockie

congratulations darling! hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## firstLO

Sounds like a really good birth, well done. It must have been lovely to stay at home and be able to get back into your own bed soon afterwards!


----------



## Spiderspinz

Congrats on your little girl shes so cute well done on no pain relief!


----------



## clairebear

Congrats she is a beauty! 

What an amazing birth story too! x


----------



## JennTheMomma

Congrats


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congrats on the birth of your baby daughter -your birth story sounded wonderful. 
Thanks for sharing.
Well done to you, and you lil one is adorable. 

xx


----------



## Embovstar

Congrats! My baby was born at 1.23am on 23.04...funny to think we were going through a very similar experience at the same time!

Nicola xx


----------



## madasa

Thank you for sharing, and congrats on your little one. I am even more excited about my big day now :)


----------



## Hayley90

Congratulations Rachel!!! You should be so proud of yourself, what a lovely birth story :) She is beautiful :flower:

ps - cant wait to hear her name :) xxx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulations, Rachie. Sounds amazing!


----------



## shampain

Well done hun! Shes totally gorgeous and you are amazing! x


----------



## kiwimama

What a lovely homebirth story. Congrats on your little girl - she's just gorgeous! What does Maley think of her little sister? Look forward to hearing her name.


----------



## carries

Huge congrats Rach! What a lovely story and I am so so pleased for you all xxxx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hunny im glad u got your home birth u wanted she is very very cute lol

Lou
xxx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!!!
Great birth story! xx


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations, your little girl is gorgeous!

Your homebirth reminds me so much of mine and I am so happy for you.

.x.


----------



## booflebump

What a gorgeous birth story - well done you xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Ooo I totally missed this! Massive congratulations to the 4 of you x


----------



## LaDY

Awww hun congratulations!!!! And a big well done! Sorry i haven't been intouch, things have been hectic! Lots of love to you all and your little princess is beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

What an amazing story, she is beautiful, u must b so proud of yourself. xxxx


----------



## etoya

Congratulations!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congrats xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs: She's gorgeous


----------



## country_girl8

well done you...our births were scarily so similar :)xx


----------



## Freya

HUGE congrats. Loved reading your birth story. You've done so so well chick. Soooooo pleased you got the birth you hoped for. Brilliant news. Imagine how short your labour would be for a third bubba!!! Althought I'm sure thats the last thing on your mind right now.

Rest up and enjoy your new little girl! xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

thank you everyone!!! xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Many congratulations on your fabulous birth and your gorgeous baby girl :cloud9: She's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

congrats she is gorgeous! x x


----------



## freckleonear

Congratulations! Glad you got your home birth, sounds fantastic!


----------



## sophd

Congrats!! She's a cutie!!!


----------



## Samemka

Wow, you did an AMAZING job! Massive congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## lily24

Congratulations Hunni :flower:

If only all births were like this one. Would be bliss im sure :cloud9:

Hope You are all well :hugs:


----------



## Niki

Well done she is gorgeous :)


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## kookygirl

What a lovely birth story! Congratulations! She's beautiful. Has a lot of hair, like my own little princess :)


----------



## bambikate

wow what an incredible story you are an inspiration!!! Would love a birth like this congratulations and well done x x


----------



## Rachiebaby24

updated with baby's name!


----------

